# Spoke to a scientist getting back home from an international convention discussing COVID19



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

There are 2 strains of the virus... This was news to me so I wanted to share.

There is the type S which is the normal stuff, the virus hates the heat, and hates alcohol/soap, responds to gtfo of the lungs by hot drink vapors (tea, coffee, soup), incubation period is 14 days tops, if you have a cough and you think you are infected, if in 14 days you don't develop a fever it's just something else.

Then... there is the type L mutated strain of the virus which will ****ing kill you in a week, he said the virus mutation looks almost man-made and will attack your kidneys, stomach, lungs everything it can really, even if your immune system is strong, it will still put you in a hole on the ground.

So don't panic because there is actually a lotto going on out there, all these kids think there is nothing to worry about because their young age protects them, so they party or could care less if they infect half the country, type L, if spread will take anyone down in less and then 2 weeks, so again.. DO NOT PANIC.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Coronaviruses are physically larger and heavier than other known respiratory viruses. So while Covid-19 infects hosts via mucus droplets, its infectious range is lower relative to other viruses because its mass limits how far it can travel before succumbing to gravity. Case in point, coronaviruses can only travel about one to two meters, less than seven feet, before they start falling to the ground. Compare that to much more infectious viruses like measles or chickenpox, both of which are much lighter and able to remain airborne on tiny dust particles.

https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20151016-the-real-reason-germs-spread-in-the-winter


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> There are 2 strains of the virus... This was news to me so I wanted to share.
> 
> There is the type S which is the normal stuff, the virus hates the heat, and hates alcohol/soap, responds to gtfo of the lungs by hot drink vapors (tea, coffee, soup), incubation period is 14 days tops, if you have a cough and you think you are infected, if in 14 days you don't develop a fever it's just something else.
> 
> ...


I hope type L isn't man-made.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Some doctor sprays whiskey into his nose & throat.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> There are 2 strains of the virus... This was news to me so I wanted to share.
> 
> There is the type S which is the normal stuff, the virus hates the heat, and hates alcohol/soap, responds to gtfo of the lungs by hot drink vapors (tea, coffee, soup), incubation period is 14 days tops, if you have a cough and you think you are infected, if in 14 days you don't develop a fever it's just something else.
> 
> ...


This is fake news.stop spreading fear with shit that isn't true.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> There are 2 strains of the virus... This was news to me so I wanted to share.
> 
> There is the type S which is the normal stuff, the virus hates the heat, and hates alcohol/soap, responds to gtfo of the lungs by hot drink vapors (tea, coffee, soup), incubation period is 14 days tops, if you have a cough and you think you are infected, if in 14 days you don't develop a fever it's just something else.
> 
> ...


International convention while most of the modern world is canceling all public gatherings and flights out/in country :rollseyes:


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> There are 2 strains of the virus... This was news to me so I wanted to share.
> 
> There is the type S which is the normal stuff, the virus hates the heat, and hates alcohol/soap, responds to gtfo of the lungs by hot drink vapors (tea, coffee, soup), incubation period is 14 days tops, if you have a cough and you think you are infected, if in 14 days you don't develop a fever it's just something else.
> 
> ...


International flights have been cancelled for weeks now. Nice try, though.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lionslover said:


> This is fake news.stop spreading fear with shit that isn't true.





TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> International convention while most of the modern world is canceling all public gatherings and flights out/in country :rollseyes:





uberdriverfornow said:


> International flights have been cancelled for weeks now. Nice try, though.


The guy was stuck in that country.

One minute of googling what I was told:

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...are-there-two-strains-and-is-one-more-deadly/
Written 5th of march, updated info is what the scientist told me, it's far deadlier.

Do not panic now.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> The guy was stuck in that country.
> 
> One minute of googling what I was told:
> 
> ...


Did you read the article? By the end it says the data is a best inconclusive, with a disagreement amongst its quoted doctors.

It however remention numerous times the WHO says there is only one virus and the isn't proof it has mutated.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Did you read the article? By the end it says the data is a best inconclusive, with a disagreement amongst its quoted doctors.
> 
> It however remention numerous times the WHO says there is only one virus and the isn't proof it has mutated.


Did you read the date? (This info could have been studied far before that written date) You do realize... science tends to go through testing before conclusions are made, right?

Well... according to a "scientist" coming back from a convention that ended yesterday, the information I provided is what is going on right now, the WHO is being looked under the microscope as on right now, they are covering up information for China, I wouldn't trust them as far as I can throw them.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/14/asia/coronavirus-who-china-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

If this is true, there is no way they are going to tell this to the public. It would freak people out. But the response we are seeing from government does suggest they know something they might not be willing to tell us.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> If this is true, there is no way they are going to tell this to the public. It would freak people out. But the response we are seeing from government does suggest they know something they might not be willing to tell us.


Trump knows about the second strain and this is why complete isolation is the only remedy before more S turns to L or L spreads.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

x100 said:


> Some doctor sprays whiskey into his nose & throat.


The problem with that is that the alcohol content is insufficient to kill all of the germs. You need something one-hundred-twenty proof, at least. To be sure, it is better than nothing, and, even Florence Nightingale was telling the doctors on the battlefield that whiskey helped as a disinfectant. When you consider how poor sanitation was in that, era, whiskey was better than the nothing that they had used previously, but, given modern knowledge, I am surprised that this doctor would not know that the whiskey alone will not do it.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ hair transplant doctor!!


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm calling BS from Texas Medical Center,

“S and L differ by two amino acids—those are the building blocks of the proteins in the virus,” Weaver said. “I think, in reality, there’s very little evidence so far that there’s any meaningful difference between those strains. … It’s too early to know if … these two differences have any effect on the way the virus replicates and causes disease"


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

The information is here, as usual (by record in these forums), I make people privy to information that is nowhere else and turns out to be true, you can all ignore what I said and keep going out there until you hit the lotto.



Lyle said:


> I'm calling BS from Texas Medical Center,
> 
> "S and L differ by two amino acids-those are the building blocks of the proteins in the virus," Weaver said. "I think, in reality, there's very little evidence so far that there's any meaningful difference between those strains. &#8230; It's too early to know if &#8230; these two differences have any effect on the way the virus replicates and causes disease"


Post article source and dates pls.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Did you read the date? (This info could have been studied far before that written date) You do realize... science tends to go through testing before conclusions are made, right?
> 
> Well... according to a "scientist" coming back from a convention that ended yesterday, the information I provided is what is going on right now, the WHO is being looked under the microscope as on right now, they are covering up information for China, I wouldn't trust them as far as I can throw them.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/14/asia/coronavirus-who-china-intl-hnk/index.html


Both articles......good stuff


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

x100 said:


> Some doctor sprays whiskey into his nose & throat.


He's doing it wrong


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> There are 2 strains of the virus... This was news to me so I wanted to share.
> 
> There is the type S which is the normal stuff, the virus hates the heat, and hates alcohol/soap, responds to gtfo of the lungs by hot drink vapors (tea, coffee, soup), incubation period is 14 days tops, if you have a cough and you think you are infected, if in 14 days you don't develop a fever it's just something else.
> 
> ...


virus hates alcohol, sweet i'm in the clear!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> The guy was stuck in that country.
> 
> One minute of googling what I was told:
> 
> ...


you literally said he "just got back"

the 5th was about 2 and a half weeks ago

it sounds like you found the info on the net and tried making yourself look good by saying you just met some guy that told you


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you literally said he "just got back"
> 
> the 5th was about 2 and a half weeks ago
> 
> it sounds like you found the info on the net and tried making yourself look good by saying you just met some guy that told you


Yeah I was thinking this really isn't big news. Also what I heard is the more lethal strain is burning itself out because it's killing it's hosts.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

The Entomologist said:


> Trump knows about the second strain and this is why complete isolation is the only remedy before more S turns to L or L spreads.


Agree. Let's completely isolate Trump from the rest of the world. That virus is trying to kill us.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Calling bullshit on this post, the world is stink enough right now due to the lack of toilet paper and people not cleaning their behinds, don't need you constantly spreading your bullshit on every board


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Yeah I was thinking this really isn't big news. Also what I heard is the more lethal strain is burning itself out because it's killing it's hosts.


But that wouldn't negate it's existence. It would also explain what Trump means when he said "it will have nowhere to go" which doesn't make sense void of this context.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Just had a pax who works for the CDC, who was here in town to gather data on our local COVID-19 infections. They swore me to secrecy, but screw it, I'm divulging this private intel as a public service to the hard-working drivers here.

If you start to exhibit signs of the coronavirus, the only thing that can save you is properly chilled water (in a bottle, of course) and expensive mints. None of that Dollar Tree shit.

You're welcome!


----------



## Lux On (Oct 23, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem with that is that the alcohol content is insufficient to kill all of the germs. You need something one-hundred-twenty proof, at least. To be sure, it is better than nothing, and, even Florence Nightingale was telling the doctors on the battlefield that whiskey helped as a disinfectant. When you consider how poor sanitation was in that, era, whiskey was better than the nothing that they had used previously, but, given modern knowledge, I am surprised that this doctor would not know that the whiskey alone will not do it.


120?? Just burn your hand is better.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

mbd said:


> Coronaviruses are physically larger and heavier than other known respiratory viruses. So while Covid-19 infects hosts via mucus droplets, its infectious range is lower relative to other viruses because its mass limits how far it can travel before succumbing to gravity. Case in point, coronaviruses can only travel about one to two meters, less than seven feet, before they start falling to the ground. Compare that to much more infectious viruses like measles or chickenpox, both of which are much lighter and able to remain airborne on tiny dust particles.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20151016-the-real-reason-germs-spread-in-the-winter


Yeah, no. 
And about as bullshit as it gets.

Test. 
Take a vape pen. 
Droplets are visible. 
Weigh substantially more than the invisibly tiny droplets that have the virus in them.

And travel muhh much further.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The Entomoligist said:


> Then... there is the type L mutated strain of the virus which will @@@@ing kill you in a week, he said the virus mutation *looks almost man-made*


True 'dat.............got drunk with one of my doctor friends this week..........he thinks it is a leak from the Wuhan Virology lab as well. Too many precursors to make it a natural event. Undetectable for at least a week, and super transmittable, just what you need a bioweapon to be.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

all the tents set up in the parking lots is made up as well ? 
There here today detroit area . Many tents im sure there just camping in them.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you literally said he "just got back"
> 
> the 5th was about 2 and a half weeks ago
> 
> it sounds like you found the info on the net and tried making yourself look good by saying you just met some guy that told you


Just got back after being stranded in that country for god knows how long, no clue when the convention ended.

Upon further "googling" (highly recommend it), I've come around this more actualized piece that explains things a bit more:

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...ovid-2019—-one-actually-deadlier-other-135712
Any other information about the L strain simply stopped showing as news past the 8th of March.

The links I posted came after the virologist piqued my curiosity by giving me a starting point, else I would have put the link at the start, in fact I just took his word for it and was about to let it go but my credibility was being put to the test so I googled the info and posted.

Fact is, the L strain is rare because it kills the host too fast so there is no time for the host to infect before showing symptoms, it's existence is undeniably real, like I said, go play the lotto and forget you ever saw this.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> Just got back after being stranded in that country for god knows how long, no clue when the convention ended.
> 
> Upon further "googling" (highly recommend it), I've come around this more actualized piece that explains things a bit more:
> 
> ...


as I stated before, international flights were banned 2 weeks ago


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Did you read the date? (This info could have been studied far before that written date) You do realize... science tends to go through testing before conclusions are made, right?
> 
> Well... according to a "scientist" coming back from a convention that ended yesterday, the information I provided is what is going on right now, the WHO is being looked under the microscope as on right now, they are covering up information for China, I wouldn't trust them as far as I can throw them.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/14/asia/coronavirus-who-china-intl-hnk/index.html


I trust the WHO alot more than a scientist neither of us know. What you say and what your references/links say don't match.

You can't piecemeal data for only the bits that fit your argument.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Just got back after being stranded in that country for god knows how long, no clue when the convention ended.
> 
> Upon further "googling" (highly recommend it), I've come around this more actualized piece that explains things a bit more:
> 
> ...


This article says there's basically no difference between the two strains.

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...are-there-two-strains-and-is-one-more-deadly/
The differences between the two identified strains are tiny. In fact, they can't really be considered to be separate "strains", says Jones. And many of the genetic differences won't affect the production of proteins, and so won't change the way the virus works, or the symptoms it causes, he says. *One is not more deadly than the other.*


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> as I stated before, international flights were banned 2 weeks ago


Not for returning americans, champ.



goneubering said:


> This article says there's basically no difference between the two strains.
> 
> https://www.newscientist.com/articl...are-there-two-strains-and-is-one-more-deadly/
> The differences between the two identified strains are tiny. In fact, they can't really be considered to be separate "strains", says Jones. And many of the genetic differences won't affect the production of proteins, and so won't change the way the virus works, or the symptoms it causes, he says. *One is not more deadly than the other.*


Rofl, a virus that overwhelms your immune system by reproducing faster until it overwhelms the host is definitely the same shit.

Well **** me for thinking that guy has a clue about things, once italy's overwhelming deaths by the virus are out marking high immune systems and strain, we will see if "jones" had a clue.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> Not for returning americans, champ.
> 
> 
> Rofl, a virus that overwhelms your immune system by reproducing faster until it overwhelms the host is definitely the same shit.
> ...


not all countries are allowing flights out



The Entomologist said:


> Not for returning americans, champ.
> 
> 
> Rofl, a virus that overwhelms your immune system by reproducing faster until it overwhelms the host is definitely the same shit.
> ...


Italys deaths are right in line with the standard amount of deaths due to the yearly flu strains during the flu season, especially February, which is the peak flu month.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Not for returning americans, champ.
> 
> 
> Rofl, a virus that overwhelms your immune system by reproducing faster until it overwhelms the host is definitely the same shit.
> ...


Your response is puzzling so I went back to read the entire article you linked and found their conclusion.

_Scientists will certainly seek to track the frequency of COVID-2019 strains, and study them and future mutations for characteristics that could affect transmissibility and severity. But until more data is available, *it's important not to over-interpret the fragmentary evidence available.*_


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> There are 2 strains of the virus... This was news to me so I wanted to share.
> 
> There is the type S which is the normal stuff, the virus hates the heat, and hates alcohol/soap, responds to gtfo of the lungs by hot drink vapors (tea, coffee, soup), incubation period is 14 days tops, if you have a cough and you think you are infected, if in 14 days you don't develop a fever it's just something else.
> 
> ...


That's not what he told me...

.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry it was me. I do the whole I am a scientist thing to pass time. Evolved from my pick up stories of being a Hollywood producer or trust fund kid. 

Guess I know who my Uber driver was. 

For the record I did say two strains...type B and type S

Edit Gingers are immune and I can tell from fingering a vagina if you have been exposed


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I trust the WHO alot more than a scientist neither of us know. What you say and what your references/links say don't match.
> 
> You can't piecemeal data for only the bits that fit your argument.


Do not trust the WHO or any globalist organization whatsoever.

China is the second largest financial contributor to the UN budget. The WHO has been running Chinese propaganda since day one, supporting their official position. First it was that the virus cannot be spread person to person........and it didn't stop there.......they knew full well what they were doing in the hope that China could contain it and save face.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...d-virus-outbreak-not-contagious-among-humans/
https://www.zerohedge.com/health/ch...coronavirus-and-should-admit-their-wrongdoing


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Do not trust the WHO or any globalist organization whatsoever.
> 
> China is the second largest financial contributor to the UN budget. The WHO has been running Chinese propaganda since day one, supporting their official position. First it was that the virus cannot be spread person to person........and it didn't stop there.......they knew full well what they were doing in the hope that China could contain it and save face.
> 
> ...


Look up the history of the WHO Chief.
He's a POS.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes he is..........


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> True 'dat.............got drunk with one of my doctor friends this week..........he thinks it is a leak from the Wuhan Virology lab as well. Too many precursors to make it a natural event. Undetectable for at least a week, and super transmittable, just what you need a bioweapon to be.









uberdriverfornow said:


> not all countries are allowing flights out
> 
> 
> Italys deaths are right in line with the standard amount of deaths due to the yearly flu strains during the flu season, especially February, which is the peak flu month.


The number of Covid-19 death count are only patients that have been tested positive for the virus. People are still dying of the flu. The people that died from the flu are not part of the count.

During flu season, Italy hospitals are not so overrun beyond help that doctors have to choose who lives and who dies even when both can be saved due to lack of medical equipment and resources that the country must shut down before the hospital pretty much needs to stop accepting patients - even ones dying.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I trust the WHO alot more than a scientist neither of us know. What you say and what your references/links say don't match.
> 
> You can't piecemeal data for only the bits that fit your argument.


the WHO called it - teenage wasteland. bc in a few years when all people over 20 are dead &#128562;

they will noursih themselves with pinball!!!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...rack-coronavirus-strains-mutation/5080571002/
It's getting worse...

8 strains?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Your post was OK till you veered off into conspiracy theories.
I find it exceedingly doubtful that an Uber driver somehow has inside scientific information that this is man-made.

The two virus strains are well-known and subjected to controversy within the scientific community.
But no scientist so far are saying this is man-made.

Except for the scientist who just happened to give you the inside scoop.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> Your post was OK till you veered off into conspiracy theories.
> I find it exceedingly doubtful that an Uber driver somehow has inside scientific information that this is man-made.
> 
> The two virus strains are well-known and subjected to controversy within the scientific community.
> ...


The guy said it looks almost man made, didn't say it was man made.


----------

